# L245DT turns over won't start



## Jessicaccrouse (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi all, 
Hoping to get some feedback/ troubleshooting ideas. Tractor was working fine, just changed the transmission/hydraulic oil, and when we went to start it again it ran rough for a few seconds and then died. It will crank and turn over but won't start. There's white smoke, but everything I've done so far hasn't solved the issue. Not sure what to try next.


----------



## dunn123167 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jessicaccrouse said:


> Hi all,
> Hoping to get some feedback/ troubleshooting ideas. Tractor was working fine, just changed the transmission/hydraulic oil, and when we went to start it again it ran rough for a few seconds and then died. It will crank and turn over but won't start. There's white smoke, but everything I've done so far hasn't solved the issue. Not sure what to try next.


Did you figure it out? I have a similar issue. Ran fine in the spring when I parked it. Now it turns over but won't start. Help


----------



## Pete Pinkerton (Dec 16, 2019)

Jessicaccrouse said:


> Hi all,
> Hoping to get some feedback/ troubleshooting ideas. Tractor was working fine, just changed the transmission/hydraulic oil, and when we went to start it again it ran rough for a few seconds and then died. It will crank and turn over but won't start. There's white smoke, but everything I've done so far hasn't solved the issue. Not sure what to try next.


Have you tried cracking the nuts loose on top of the injectors to bleed air out of the system. And not to be a moron but make sure no one shut the valve off on the bottom of your fuel tank
Hope this helps


----------

